# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال درمورد رشته علوم تغذیه

## pezeshki94

سلام....
اگر درباره رشته علوم تغذیه و درآمدش اطلاعات کافی دارید لطفا بهم کمک کنید... توی اینترنت هم گشتم چیز جالبی پیدا نکردم

پیشاپیش ممنونم :34:

----------


## Amin 95

بیا دادا اگه باز متهم بی اعصابی نمیکنی

اینم یسه منبع به درد بخور واحداشو گفته توانمدیهای لازم وبازار کارش

کارشناسی علوم تغذیه

----------


## pezeshki94

> بیا دادا اگه باز متهم بی اعصابی نمیکنی
> 
> اینم یسه منبع به درد بخور واحداشو گفته توانمدیهای لازم وبازار کارش
> 
> کارشناسی علوم تغذیه


فدات شم متهم به بی اعصابی که نمیکنن کسی رو :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

دوتا سوال 

علوم تغذیه طرح داره؟؟
مطبی که میزنیم میتونیم خودتون مراجعه کننده داشته باشیم یا مراجعه کننده حتما باید از پزشک ارجاع داده بشه؟؟

با تشکر :Yahoo (20):  ( دیوونه شدم )

----------


## pezeshki94

باورتون میشه اینجا خوزستان باشه؟؟

https://goo.gl/maps/zY26E

----------


## niloojoon

> فدات شم متهم به بی اعصابی که نمیکنن کسی رو
> 
> دوتا سوال 
> 
> علوم تغذیه طرح داره؟؟
> مطبی که میزنیم میتونیم خودتون مراجعه کننده داشته باشیم یا مراجعه کننده حتما باید از پزشک ارجاع داده بشه؟؟
> 
> با تشکر ( دیوونه شدم )


اینو میدونم که طرح داره

----------


## khatereh 2

به نظرم با تراز بالای شما علوم تغذیه نرید... دوباره کنکور بدید.....

----------


## parastoo17

> فدات شم متهم به بی اعصابی که نمیکنن کسی رو
> 
> دوتا سوال 
> 
> علوم تغذیه طرح داره؟؟
> مطبی که میزنیم میتونیم خودتون مراجعه کننده داشته باشیم یا مراجعه کننده حتما باید از پزشک ارجاع داده بشه؟؟
> 
> با تشکر ( دیوونه شدم )


سلام نه لزوما نیاز به ارجاع پزشک نیس..
سوال دومتونم دوستم نغذیه س ازش پرسیدم ج نداده هنوز...اینم بگم کارشناسی تغذیه جالب نیس و رشنه سختبه و رقابت سر مقاطع بالا شدید اما در نهایت دکنرا که بگیرید ارزش زیادی داره :Yahoo (99): 
بجه هاشم تا جایی که من دیدم و میشناسم همه شدیدا درسخون

----------


## Amin 95

> فدات شم متهم به بی اعصابی که نمیکنن کسی رو
> 
> دوتا سوال 
> 
> علوم تغذیه طرح داره؟؟
> مطبی که میزنیم میتونیم خودتون مراجعه کننده داشته باشیم یا مراجعه کننده حتما باید از پزشک ارجاع داده بشه؟؟
> 
> با تشکر ( دیوونه شدم )


مطب تا چند سال پیش نمیشد ولی یه چند ساله مجوز میدن
اگه متخصص تغذیه بشی آره میتونی

ببین الان دکترای تغذیه 
مثلا من الان 15 کیلو اضاف دارم
بعد یه راست میام سراغ تو
نه که برم از دکتر نامه بگیرم
ویزیت نگیر خودم میشم ویزیوتورت
20 من 
80 تو 
موافقی؟؟؟

همین امسال با یه موسسه قرار داد داشتم با پورسانت 20 میبردم براشون مشتری  خخخ

طرحو والا خبر ندارم

----------


## pezeshki94

> به نظرم با تراز بالای شما علوم تغذیه نرید... دوباره کنکور بدید.....


امسال نمیدونم چه اتفاقی افتاد که کنکور رو تا اینقدر خراب کردم... ترس برم داشته نکنه سال بعد هم اینجوری بشه...

----------


## parastoo17

> به نظرم با تراز بالای شما علوم تغذیه نرید... دوباره کنکور بدید.....





> مطب تا چند سال پیش نمیشد ولی یه چند ساله مجوز میدن
> اگه متخصص تغذیه بشی آره میتونی
> 
> ببین الان دکترای تغذیه 
> مثلا من الان 15 کیلو اضاف دارم
> بعد یه راست میام سراغ تو
> نه که برم از دکتر نامه بگیرم
> ویزیت نگیر خودم میشم ویزیوتورت
> 20 من 
> ...


خوشم میاد مغز اقتصادی جوانان این مرز و بوم فعال اقنصادی خخخخخ
پ.ن:شوخی بود به دل نگیرین
رفع اسپم:ادم برای چاق و لاغری ساده نمیره پیش متخصص میره پیش شده یه کارشناس تغذیه ...

----------


## Amin 95

> خوشم میاد مغز اقتصادی جوانان این مرز و بوم فعال اقنصادی خخخخخ
> پ.ن:شوخی بود به دل نگیرین
> رفع اسپم:ادم برای چاق و لاغری ساده نمیره پیش متخصص میره پیش شده یه کارشناس تغذیه ...


حالا همون بابا 

سخت نگیر

----------


## Amin 95

> امسال نمیدونم چه اتفاقی افتاد که کنکور رو تا اینقدر خراب کردم... ترس برم داشته نکنه سال بعد هم اینجوری بشه...


گوته جوابتو داده

اگه فکر کنی میتونی یا فکر کنی نمیتونی در هر دوحالت حق با توست

اگه فکر کنی بازم اون جور میشه شک نکن میشه

ولی خودتو بسپر به خدا خدا بد بنده شو نمیخواد شک نکن خیر وصلاحی در کار بوده

----------


## Amin 95

> خوشم میاد مغز اقتصادی جوانان این مرز و بوم فعال اقنصادی خخخخخ
> پ.ن:شوخی بود به دل نگیرین
> رفع اسپم:ادم برای چاق و لاغری ساده نمیره پیش متخصص میره پیش شده یه کارشناس تغذیه ...



دلو دادم رفت دیگه دلی ندارم که بگیره خخخ

----------


## Amin 95

> باورتون میشه اینجا خوزستان باشه؟؟
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/zY26E


شوشتر شهر آبادیه 

روایته شاپور دوم وقتی شوشتر رو میبینه این اسمو روش میذاره
یعنی از شوش بهتر
خلاصه شدست اسمش

----------


## Mohammad.h

> باورتون میشه اینجا خوزستان باشه؟؟
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/zY26E



مگه خوزستان چشه؟
فک کردی همش بیابونه؟:/

----------


## pezeshki94

> مگه خوزستان چشه؟
> فک کردی همش بیابونه؟:/


آخه اراک اطرافش بیابونه...

----------


## Amin 95

بنا به گفته تاریخ نویسان از جمله حمزه اصفهانی، شوشتر به معنی خوبتر است؛ و چون شهر شوش رو به ویرانی می‌رفت، در شش فرسنگی بنا شد که خوش‌آب‌وهواتر و حاصلخیزتر از شوش بود و آن را شوشتر یعنی از شوش بهتر نامیدند.
بعضی دیگر آن را «شه‌شاتر» یعنی شهر شاه لقب داده‌اند. برخی از تاریخدانان بر این باورند که نام شوشتر از واژه شوشا یا سوسا یعنی مطبوع و دلپسند ماخوذ گردیده‌است.


شوش به معنای کنارستان، و شوشتر به معنای آن سوی کنارستانزن یزدگرد، شوشین‌دخت نام داشت، که دو شهر شوشتر و شوش را بنا نهادشوشتر از واژهٔ «شوشدر» گرفته شده، به معنای دروازهٔ شوشبرخی پیوند واژهٔ شوشتر را با «تیشتر» (الاههٔ باران، ایزدبانوی آب‌آفرین) می‌دانند

----------


## pezeshki94

> مطب تا چند سال پیش نمیشد ولی یه چند ساله مجوز میدن
> اگه متخصص تغذیه بشی آره میتونی
> 
> ببین الان دکترای تغذیه 
> مثلا من الان 15 کیلو اضاف دارم
> بعد یه راست میام سراغ تو
> نه که برم از دکتر نامه بگیرم
> ویزیت نگیر خودم میشم ویزیوتورت
> 20 من 
> ...


یعنی با کارشناسی نمیشه مطب زد ... درسته؟؟

----------


## khatereh 2

> امسال نمیدونم چه اتفاقی افتاد که کنکور رو تا اینقدر خراب کردم... ترس برم داشته نکنه سال بعد هم اینجوری بشه...


با ترس نه  با تمام توانت دوباره بخون کسی که ترازش در اخرین ازمون 7400 بوده بازم می تونه دوباره تلاش کنه ... اگه هدف داشته باشی ترس ها بی اهمیت میشن. اگه باور کنی خودتو میشه. فقط  تصمیمی بگیر که بعدها حسرتش رو نخوری......

----------


## Amin 95

> یعنی با کارشناسی نمیشه مطب زد ... درسته؟؟



نه نمیشه

----------


## pezeshki94

> نه نمیشه


خدایا منو بکش تا رو قبرم بنویسن دانشجوی پزشکی  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amin 95

> خدایا منو بکش تا رو قبرم بنویسن دانشجوی پزشکی


آمین یا رب العالمین

اونم شکلکه منم دارم لحخظه شماری میکنه کی بیاد خرماتو بخوره خدای احساسم والا
شماره قطعه رو پ خ کن :Y (406):

----------


## Mohammad.h

> آخه اراک اطرافش بیابونه...


:/ اراک ب خوزستان چ ربطی داره؟!
شما کنار بیابونید!
ولی ما کنار دریا و کوه!
گرم هست ولی بیابون دیگه نیس!

----------


## pezeshki94

> :/ اراک ب خوزستان چ ربطی داره؟!
> شما کنار بیابونید!
> ولی ما کنار دریا و کوه!
> گرم هست ولی بیابون دیگه نیس!


من عاشق شوشتر شدم... ایکاش پول داشتم یه مسافرتی تا اونجا میومدم

----------


## Mohammad.h

> من عاشق شوشتر شدم... ایکاش پول داشتم یه مسافرتی تا اونجا میومدم


من تا حالا شوشتر نرفتم ولی خیلی باصفاس!
دزفول هم خوبه!
مردم اینجا مهمان نوازن خوشحال میشن بیای!

----------


## pezeshki94

من کلا از این رشته منصرف شدم

----------

